# Newbie to the area and fishing



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

Just moved to cache valley, and picked up a small boat for duck hunting and want to fish as well. I've fished in the past using friends stuff, but now on my own. That being said I have two questions. What fish can I find in the cutler marsh area? And, in general, what is good bait for blue gill?


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Here's a site showing the likely catches at Cutler Marsh.

For bluegill I'd use worms, meal worms, or crickets. If you're going to do vertical jigging, I'd use small tube jigs with 1/8 or 1/16 oz jig heads tipped with worm.

No special regs on Cutler, and I see that the catch-and-release state record bull and channel cats were caught out of that water. So you may want to target them too.


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

Thanks so much!


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Also, if you haven't already done so got to wildlife.utah.gov for the fishing guide book. Get familiar with the regs. Some things that you can do in Alabama, you have to have a special permit for in Utah. Two things that come to mind are, you have to have a permit to run a setline, and you can only fish with one pole unless you have a second pole permit.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

If your buying a new license it allows you to fish with 2 poles.Became law in July I believe.Has to be bought after July this year.If Im wrong,someone correct me.


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

i bought mine last week, so if thats true, i should be good, right?


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

Dunkem said:


> If your buying a new license it allows you to fish with 2 poles.Became law in July I believe.Has to be bought after July this year.If Im wrong,someone correct me.


Good to go! Anyone with a current, valid license is allowed two poles, regardless of what time of _the last 365 days_ it was purchased. Even children under 12, who are not required to have a license, can use two poles and take *ONE* bag limit. Good excuse to have more kids, or buy more gear! :grin:


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Ton_Def said:


> Good to go! Anyone with a current, valid license is allowed two poles, regardless of what time of _the last 365 days_ it was purchased. Even children under 12, who are not required to have a license, can use two poles and take *ONE* bag limit. Good excuse to have more kids, or buy more gear! :grin:


You sure about that? Here's what the guidebook says. Remember, it was printed before the change that eliminated the second pole permit.


> Under 12 years of age
> Utah Code § 23-19-21 and Utah Admin. Rule R657-13-3
> If you're under 12 years of age, you do not need a fishing license to fish in Utah. You can fish without a license and take a full possession limit.
> *The only exceptions are if you'd like to fish with a second pole or a setline. If you're under the age of 12 and would like to fish with either a second pole or a setline, you must purchase a Utah fishing or combination license and a second-pole or setline permit. *Please see page 11 of this guide for more information about second-pole and setline permits.


And now, here's what the Utah Code says. Remember, it has been amended to show the changes.



> R657-13-7. Fishing With More than One Pole.
> 
> (1) A person may use up to two fishing poles to take fish on all waters open to fishing, *provided they possess an unexpired fishing or combination license*, except as provided in Subsection (2) below.
> 
> ...


⫸<{{{{{⦇°>


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Keep this secret to yourself. Don't tell anyone on here. If you're going for catfish, pass by the grocery store and buy a pack of chicken hearts. Yep chicken hearts. Then hang on like hell because you're going to clean up on catfish and I mean some big uns too.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

LostLouisianian said:


> Keep this secret to yourself. Don't tell anyone on here. If you're going for catfish, pass by the grocery store and buy a pack of chicken hearts. Yep chicken hearts. Then hang on like hell because you're going to clean up on catfish and I mean some big uns too.


Those better than the livers? I always use chicken livers. Only problem with liver is keeping it on the hook (now use old nylons to wrap them up in before hooking). Hearts wouldn't have that problem...


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

Fishrmn said:


> You sure about that? Here's what the guidebook says. Remember, it was printed before the change that eliminated the second pole permit.
> 
> And now, here's what the Utah Code says. Remember, it has been amended to show the changes.
> 
> ⫸<{{{{{⦇°>


Good point. As for an adult, with a valid license, it is legal to use two poles. Now for the kids, that's apparently the gray area still. I'm sure when the new guidebook is out in 2015 it will state that a person under 12 will not need a license, and still be able to use two poles, as there is no longer a "two pole permit" available for purchase. Hopefully the Utah code has the wording amended to reflect this as well..


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Ton_Def said:


> Good point. As for an adult, with a valid license, it is legal to use two poles. Now for the kids, that's apparently the gray area still. I'm sure when the new guidebook is out in 2015 it will state that a person under 12 will not need a license, and still be able to use two poles, as there is no longer a "two pole permit" available for purchase. Hopefully the Utah code has the wording amended to reflect this as well..


You sure? Not much gray area. You're allowed to use two poles if you have a valid license. If you don't have said license, you aren't allowed to use two poles. If someone under 12 wants to use a set line they have to buy a license and a set line permit. They have to buy a license in order to be allowed to use two poles, just no 2nd pole permit. There was a time when they could buy a license and have the same bag limit as an adult, or fish without a license and only keep half of the adult limit. That has been changed, and directly addressed. The 2nd pole permit was eliminated, but in order to use two poles you've gotta have a license.

⫸<{{{{{⦇°>


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

I don't think the Wildlife Board wants to allow two poles for kids under 12, nor do I think they'll change the rules to allow it. Why?!? Because there are enough 4 year olds who go fishing and aren't really fishing. They're there so their dad can have another line in the water. Can you imagine having a guy with his 2 poles, and two or three kids who are under 12 with their 2 poles each? If they're old enough to take care of their own pole and want to use another one it would be a $5 license. It's not a second pole permit, but it would allow them to use a second pole.

⫸<{{{{{⦇°>


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

From the 2015 Guidebook:

Pg. 10

Under 12 years of age Utah Code § 23-19-21 and Utah Admin. Rule R657-13-3* If you're under 12 years of age, you do not need a fishing license to fish in Utah. You can fish without a license, use two poles and take a full daily limit.* The only exception is if you'd like to fish with a setline. If you're under the age of 12 and would like to fish with a setline, you must purchase a Utah fishing or combination license and a setline permit. Please see page 12 for more information.

Pg. 12

Fishing with more than one pole Utah Admin. Rule R657-13-7 *If you are under age 12 OR  have a valid Utah fishing or combination license, you can fish with two poles at any water in the state during its open fishing season.* You may keep only one daily limit of fish. Using a second pole does NOT allow you to keep two daily limits of fish. While fishing, you must be within sight of the equipment you're using (this distance cannot exceed 100 feet).


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Yup. They changed it. But as of today the Utah code still says a license is required.

It's no skin off of my nose either way. But I still see a situation where some guy has three kids and their 6 poles and two for himself. The kids wander off and he's left with 8 lines in the water. It will be up to each person to decide whether that is what they want to deal with.

⫸<{{{{{⦇°>


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

Yeah. The code does still say as you had quoted and the guidebook even refers to that code. I guess it would be interesting to see how it is interpreted in an actual case.

I wholeheartedly agree with the notion of multiple poles in the water, and not enough hands or eyes around to account for them. I've seen it over and over... Once again the law relies on Joe Public to adhere to the rules and there are those that are naive or don't care..

I only have a dog in this issue, being my kids (10 & 11) both enjoy having the two poles on the ice. One deadsstick and one in their hand. They stay absolutely focused on both attentively. In the summer, it's a different story. I take their poles, and rarely even set them up. They're gone off, before I even get mine out.


----------

